# QCTP mod ala Bob's clamps



## Cedge (Feb 9, 2008)

Bob Warfield posted about the inexpensive bicycle cam clamps he's bought on Ebay. In that thread, mentioned I'd been considering using them for a mod to my el cheapo "economy" QCTP. I dropped in the local bicycle shop today and asked if they had any. The young guy took me behind the counter to their work area and pulled out a box. In the box were about 25 of them, all used. It seems many owners request they be removed from their bicycles and the box is where they wind up. I secured a pair for $5.00 and went on my way. 

This evening, I spent about 45 minutes modifying the QCTP bolt and fitting the new cam lock. What a thing of beauty. 1/4 turn forward, swivel the cam and the tool holder is free. Pop in another, twist the cam and then give it 1/4 turn to vertical in order to cinch things tight. The mod is tucked nicely out of the way and I'm not going to be chasing that pesky allen wrench anymore when I need to swap tools. 

Thanks, Bob for the clamp source and for making an easy and effective mod even easier to do.

Steve


----------



## BobWarfield (Feb 10, 2008)

Cedge, you have the best darned lathe, I swear!

I can't help but wonder what other clever uses for those bicycle clamps are lurking in the shop. I should make up a carriage clamp for my own lathe out of one. 

For those in the mood to make a micrometer stand, you could use it to clamp the mic too. I'd be tempted to put rubber pads around it tho.

Best,

BW


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 10, 2008)

Steve: 
  That is a cool mod. Are you going for a Victorian or steam punk theme in your shop ?? Is amazing the things the Yuppys discard because they do not understand how it works or it is not there thing. 
I have had to do some work are a recycling yard a few times in past weeks it is almost sickening the things people scrap. Guess I should see what kind of deals I can get. Hmmm. 
Bob:
 interesting thought. More possibilities. could be used to hold on a indicator holder or micrometer carriage stop. or a threading stop. How about a tail stock hold down or hold down clamps for the mill or shaper table. could have serious applications in the shop where you want to quickly loosen or tighten a small bolt and the lever will not get in the way. 
Tin


----------



## Cedge (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks guys. 
I suppose you'd have to say the handles and such do beckon back to the days when even simple utility was still allowed to look good. "Victorian" would probably come closer to describing the style of metal work that pleases my eye. I just got tired of the plastic wheels and oxidized finishes that came with the lathe. When I finally got to where I was actually learning to successfully make things, I began replacing them with my own creations. When I made my first radius turner, the curves and ball ends quickly became a part of the process. I've got two more pieces (the lead screw engagement collar and the lock on top of the tail stock) to machine and the original black or plastic fittings will all have been replaced. I guess I just enjoy putting a little eye candy in the things I build. 

Bob, I can see quite a number of ways to use these clamps, especially for locking things down on my mill. That little Chinese lathe has certainly been a source of pleasure. There have been few times its let me down. I'll surely have to keep it, even when I finally find the larger lathe I'm wanting. It'd be too much like selling off an old friend. 

Steve


----------

